# Are 7800 brakes a worthwhile upgrade over 105



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 2008 Roubaix Comp which is mostly 105. I have always found the 105 brakes to be a little underwhelming, and tried a number of different pads (ultimately preferred some Kool-Stops).

I can get some new old stock DA 7800 brakes for a good price- is there any reason to think that the 7800 performance will be any better than the 105s?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

They are certainly good brakes, there are lighter sets, and sets that some might prefer for a variety of cosmetic reasons but I don't think anyone could argue that their performance isn't top notch.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

having used both, i would say the 7800s are a definite upgrade.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Yes the 7800 is lighter and I personally feel more powerful


----------



## bec143 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I found an unused set of take-off 7800s for $120 on CL, and have just put them on. Will report on any great revelations.

Bruce


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Given that DA7900 use a different pull ratio, I bought two sets of 7800 on close out too. Should keep me in great brakes for a few years.

-Chris


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

becseattle said:


> I can get some new old stock DA 7800 brakes for a good price- is there any reason to think that the 7800 performance will be any better than the 105s?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce


At this point in time, there seems nothing better around than 7800 calipers:

http://www.eecycleworks.com/VNJune BrakeTest.pdf

It's funny how the article's main con about the brakes are the weight of 315 gms. But the 7800s debuted at the same time as the non-skeleton Campys, which were about the same weight.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have to agree that the 7800 brakes are second to none. 105 is good- better with Kool Stop pads, but 7800s are still better.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Is the pull ratio of the Ultegra 6600 levers the same as the DA 7800? The hoods and design look the same. So if you use 7800 calipers with the 6600 series Ultegra levers will braking be as good?


----------

